# São Paulo - Brazil 2014



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

*Subway*


Estação Fradique Coutinho, da Linha 4 do metrô, é inaugurada by Governo do Estado de São Paulo, on Flickr


Estação Fradique Coutinho, da Linha 4 do metrô, é inaugurada by Governo do Estado de São Paulo, on Flickr


Futura Estação Fradique Coutinho - Linha 4-Amarela por metrosp_oficial, no Flickr


Estação Fradique Coutinho, da Linha 4 do metrô, é inaugurada by Governo do Estado de São Paulo, on Flickr


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Eddubra


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Polícia Militar ganha reforço de 1.598 soldados by Governo do Estado de São Paulo, on Flickr


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Formatura Soldados Polícia Militar. by Governo do Estado de São Paulo, on Flickr


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Polícia Militar ganha reforço de 1.598 soldados by Governo do Estado de São Paulo, on Flickr



Inauguração Copom. by Governo do Estado de São Paulo, on Flickr


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Paulo Yuji Takarada


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)




----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

José Carminatti


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Emiliano Homrich


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

The second apple store in Latin America


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Rashid.








Rashid.


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

3º Prêmio Investe SP homenageia empresas que investiram em São Paulo. por Governo do Estado de São Paulo, no Flickr


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

salasaopaulo


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

São Paulo by Billy W Martins , on Flickr


São Paulo by Billy W Martins , on Flickr


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

edit


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

São Paulo 0712 por João Fleury, no Flickr


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

edit


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Night Lights at Monumento às Bandeiras by kalhara18, on Flickr


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)




----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

edit


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Obeslico do Ibirapuera é entregue à população. por Governo do Estado de São Paulo, no Flickr



Obeslico do Ibirapuera é entregue à população. por Governo do Estado de São Paulo, no Flickr



Obeslico do Ibirapuera é entregue à população. por Governo do Estado de São Paulo, no Flickr



Estação Fradique Coutinho, da Linha 4 do metrô, é inaugurada por Governo do Estado de São Paulo, no Flickr


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)




----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Caetano de Campos 3.JPG by Eli K Hayasaka, on Flickr

Safra Paulista by Felipe Pipi, on FlickrEdit


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Monotrilho da Linha 15-Prata faz primeira viagem teste by Governo do Estado de São Paulo, on Flickr


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Theatro Municipal by Eli K Hayasaka, on Flickr


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

_DSC25377709.JPG by Eli K Hayasaka, on Flickr


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Arredores de Congonhas by rbpdesigner, on Flickr


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Estação Vila Prudente por metrosp_oficial, no Flickr


Novos trens da Linha 4-Amarela por metrosp_oficial, no Flickr


----------



## FGVSP (Jul 8, 2012)

Parabéns. Espetaculares as fotos!
PS: sou de Valadares tb mas me mudei daí em 2005.


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

^^


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Arredores de Congonhas by rbpdesigner, on Flickr


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Estação Vila Prudente por metrosp_oficial, no Flickr


Estação Vila Prudente por metrosp_oficial, no Flickr



Futura Estação Fradique Coutinho - Linha 4-Amarela por metrosp_oficial, no Flickr


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Restauro de Fachadas. by Governo do Estado de São Paulo, on Flickr


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Restauro de Fachadas. by Governo do Estado de São Paulo, on Flickr


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

edit


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Correios - Centro de São Paulo by De Santis, on Flickr


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Estação da Luz by cptm_oficial, on Flickr


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

edit


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)




----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)




----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

São Paulo Downtown


















IzeKampus









IzeKampus


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)




----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

_DSC39918430.JPG by Eli K Hayasaka, on Flickr


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Centro_Panorama1.JPG by Eli K Hayasaka, on Flickr


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Centro (145) by Sergio Zeiger, on Flickr


Centro (215) by Sergio Zeiger, on Flickr


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

_DSC3766.JPG by Eli K Hayasaka, on Flickr


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

huge updates saopaolo


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

^^


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Viaduto do Chá 2.JPG by Eli K Hayasaka, on Flickr


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

_DSC42418677.JPG by Eli K Hayasaka, on Flickr


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

edit


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

_DSC3736.JPG by Eli K Hayasaka, on Flickr


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

BASE JUMP/SP by Leonardo Benassatto, on Flickr


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

is sao paolo still growing? i think its enough, maybe two more towers? no?


----------

